
Snapchat at 107 M.P.H.? Lawsuit Blames Teenager (and Snapchat) - snsr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/04/us/snapchat-speeding-teenager-crash-lawsuit.html
======
sharemywin
Is there a reason for that app other than to speed and be stupid?

